# Acrosonic, tall uprights, and square grand pianos



## Ed Ferris

Traded a Baldwin console that needed work for a fifty-year-old Acrosonic. Although it was tuned after the move, two months later it is sadly out of tune. This could be the Winter transition to radiator heat, and it could be the instrument is worn out. Do you expect an Acrosonic wrest plank to last that long?
This house has eleven-foot ceilings, and it struck me that I could stand a concert grand on end against the wall. Rather difficult to play, though. Are there uprights taller than console size?
The house came with a square grand piano. The tuner says that kind are not worth working on. He has a Steinway square grand that rings because the damper rail is warped. Do you agree that they are worthless?


----------

